# 07 vs. 08 2.5L



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

There has been many discussions about the differences between the 07 and older 2.5L and the 08 and up. I took the liberty of searching through ETKA part by part, and checked every part number between the two engines that didn't match up. The following is the list of parts and part numbers that I found that were different.
I ran every part number through VW to check for supersessions, so numbers that might have been different in ETKA but supercede to the same number are not listed here.
I did not go through the trouble of listing the parts that are the same between the two engines, so if it is not listed, it means they are the same. However, I am human, and I did compile this list while at work, so I cannot guarantee that I checked everything, if there is something you would like me to confirm with part numbers, please let me know.
I cannot tell you what the differences are between the parts, or if they are crucial to the power increase. All I can confirm with this list is what hasn't changed.









_Modified by corradoken at 8:25 PM 10-29-2007_


_Modified by corradoken at 8:34 PM 10-29-2007_


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (corradoken)*

It's interesting to note that most of the part numbers just seem like a new model year continuation of the part. For example, the intake manifolds that peole are so concerned about are only separated by one letter. Whereas the clutch & pressure plate assembly part numers are much different, indicating (at least in my mind) a significant change. But we already knew VW used a lighter mass flywheel for 2008.
Speaking of transmissions, does anyone know if the 6-speed Tiptronic (regardless of model year) has a lock-up torque convertor or not?


_Modified by _V-Dubber_ at 4:23 PM 10-29-2007_


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (_V-Dubber_)*

It should be noted that the 03G clutch and pressure plate was only used on 2.5L in Beetles and Jettas up to 08. The 06F is used on Jettas 08 and up, but has been used on the new Rabbit since it's introduction.
I hadn't heard that the flywheel was lighter, the only thing I knew to be different is the intake manifold and the ECM programming.
Since the flywheel part numbers aren't different, and the new clutch and pressure plate numbers were used on the old engine, just in a different car, I'm hard pressed to believe that it's any lighter than the old one.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (corradoken)*

Uh-oh... I hope this forum stays nice, neutral and subjective. I've seen things get pretty nasty with this subject. lol I have an '07 Rabbit and I definitely have '08 envy, but the majority of change here seems to be from the intake manifold, the clutch/pressure plate and the ECM. From what I've heard, you could swap intakes. 
So... Am I to understand that the Rabbit has had the upgraded clutch/pressure plate since it's introduction whereas the Beetle/Jetta just got it in '08? What about automatics? Does anyone know if the flexplate (auto equivalent to clutch/pressure plate) was ever upgraded as well?


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (thumper87)*

I wouldn't say any of the parts are "upgraded", all I can tell is that it's a different part number. I also hope this stays neutral, I'm not trying to tell anybody that they're right or wrong, I'm just telling what I've been told and hoping others will do the same, so we can get a list of what was changed to grant an extra 20 HP out of the engines.
The Beetles are not using the new clutch P/P, they still use the old engines, IIRC. I'll have to check when I get to work tomorrow.


----------



## Brianjk (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (corradoken)*

In a long story short i recently traded my 07 back for an 08 after it was damaged from a couple different sources.
I had trouble not stalling the 08 leaving the lot. Ive been revmatching and heal/toeing for over 10 years and this car is different from the 07. Shifts are smoother, rev-matching so is much easier. The 07 was a real pain to drive smoothly. Ive read other people complaining about this but with the 08 it isnt so bad. To me this change could be produced by a lighter flywheel/rotating mass, computer programming or cam curves. My gut says flywheel for sure...
btw, does vw every improve parts mid generation and leave the part number the same so it becomes an update? 
and i swear the 08 has a stiffer suspension


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

^i swear the '08 has stiffer suspension, too. I test drove two '07s and then bought the '08. the '08 felt firmer and has less body roll. at least in my head.
I asked on here before about suspension part number comparisons, but we couldnt come up w/ anything.


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (Brianjk)*

VW does improve parts mid generation, but they change the part number and supercede the old one to the new number. They usually drop production on the old part, but they never seem to get rid of the number.
I know the suspension is different, but it's not an 07-08 difference, just varied across the board. There is no suspension that differs specifically between the 07's and the 08's, just different options across the board.


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (corradoken)*

Oh, and the 08 Beetles still have the old 150HP engine.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (corradoken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradoken* »_Oh, and the 08 Beetles still have the old 150HP engine.

lol Poor guys... I doubt they care, anyway. They're got their little flower vase to make up for the absence in HP.


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (corradoken)*

Does the ETK have descriptions w/ the part #s? I know the BMW one does.
If so is there any difference in sway bar size over the years? Maybe i'll measure mine one of these days.


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (TXBDan)*

Some parts they'll give a description, but not most. The front sway bar changed over between 06 and 07, with two choices before and two choices after. Three choices for the rear, 18 19 and 20MM, but they don't break down by year.
Yeah, the Beetle owners love their flower vases. We have 4 choices, a clear one, a blue one, a yellow one, and a clear with aluminum trim. That trim must be worth a lot, because it jumps the price up from $3 to $40.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (corradoken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradoken* »_Some parts they'll give a description, but not most. The front sway bar changed over between 06 and 07, with two choices before and two choices after. Three choices for the rear, 18 19 and 20MM, but they don't break down by year.
Yeah, the Beetle owners love their flower vases. We have 4 choices, a clear one, a blue one, a yellow one, and a clear with aluminum trim. That trim must be worth a lot, because it jumps the price up from $3 to $40.

LOL That's funny. I had the '03 Beetle Turbo S and it came with two tone bolstered leather racing seats and an aluminum trimmed flower vase. In any case... I think I had the manliest New Beetle ever made (besides maybe the RSI)


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (thumper87)*

From the dictionary:
oxymoron [(ok-see-mawr-on)]

A rhetorical device in which two seemingly contradictory words are used together for effect: “Manliest New Beetle.”


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_It's interesting to note that most of the part numbers just seem like a new model year continuation of the part. For example, the intake manifolds that peole are so concerned about are only separated by one letter. Whereas the clutch & pressure plate assembly part numers are much different, indicating (at least in my mind) a significant change. But we already knew VW used a lighter mass flywheel for 2008.
Speaking of transmissions, does anyone know if the 6-speed Tiptronic (regardless of model year) has a lock-up torque convertor or not?

_Modified by _V-Dubber_ at 4:23 PM 10-29-2007_

yes it is a lock up torque converter


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (corradoken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradoken* »_From the dictionary:
oxymoron [(ok-see-mawr-on)]

A rhetorical device in which two seemingly contradictory words are used together for effect: “Manliest New Beetle.”

LOL I guess any use of the phrase "flower vase" and "manliest" in the same sentence warrants a good ribbing.


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (thumper87)*

Far be it for me to question proud Volkswagen owners, I know it takes a special breed. However, in my experiences, the proud New Beetle owners are a very special breed.


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (thumper87)*

was told by the dealer i bought my car from that the only thing they did to the 08 is a different tune and the tune made the 0 to 60 times go up from 6.8 to 8.8 sec


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (07bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07bunny* »_was told by the dealer i bought my car from that the only thing they did to the 08 is a different tune and the tune made the 0 to 60 times go up from 6.8 to 8.8 sec 

i can do 60 in 7.5secs stock with ESP off and i have the 150hp engine
maybe the 170hp engine can do 60 in less than 6.8secs......
i timed myself numerous times..... i got 7.5secs over and over again. the first time i did it, with ESP off i got exactly 9.1secs.


----------



## Brianjk (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
i can do 60 in 7.5secs stock with ESP off and i have the 150hp engine
maybe the 170hp engine can do 60 in less than 6.8secs......
i timed myself numerous times..... i got 7.5secs over and over again. the first time i did it, with ESP off i got exactly 9.1secs.

what was your timing source? 
ive just finished breaking in my 08 and im probably going to have to bust out my old school Gtech meter soon


----------



## Brianjk (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (07bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07bunny* »_was told by the dealer i bought my car from that the only thing they did to the 08 is a different tune and the tune made the 0 to 60 times go up from 6.8 to 8.8 sec 

maybe you type-O'd but...thats the craziest thing ive ever heard...how would the same car with more power go that much slower?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (Brianjk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brianjk* »_
what was your timing source? 
ive just finished breaking in my 08 and im probably going to have to bust out my old school Gtech meter soon









stopwatch. thats not good enough?
i have done the experiment enough times with the same result. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Brianjk* »_
maybe you type-O'd but...thats the craziest thing ive ever heard...how would the same car with more power go that much slower?

thats 20 more hp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[EDIT]
yeah thats a typo. i got what he meant though










_Modified by mujjuman at 12:08 PM 11-21-2007_


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (mujjuman)*

my source is the dealer. just because you have more power does not mean you go faster all of a sudden. you have to have torque in order to drop the 0 to 60 times. in the 08 models you have the same amount of torque which is also probably reached at a higher rpm range.


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (07bunny)*

plus the 6.8 time is with tiptronic and those ae the manufacturers numbers.


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (07bunny)*

The dealer is a horrible source for information. They'll tell you anything to sell you a car. The salesmen at my dealership don't even know that the new engines are more powerful, and I sure as hell wouldn't trust them to tell me why.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (corradoken)*

Yeah, the dealers just want to sell you a car. They don't necessarily know anything, but far be from them to make up something to make themselves (and the car) look better. If I was in their shoes and I had to make a sale and someone asked me a technical question, I'd probably tell them what I knew, and then bullsh*ted the rest, trying not to misinform the guy too much, but still trying to act like I knew everything. I'd looove to sell VWs for a week and see how I did. I think very highly of every car they offer. especially the ol' bunny.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (07bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07bunny* »_my source is the dealer. just because you have more power does not mean you go faster all of a sudden. you have to have torque in order to drop the 0 to 60 times. in the 08 models you have the same amount of torque which is also probably reached at a higher rpm range.

hp is how fast you can go. torque is how much you can pull. this is all of course, dependent on the car's weight.


----------



## Brianjk (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (corradoken)*

Yeah really, i informed the dealer that the 08 is supposed to have 20 more hp...they had no idea.
Corradoken, i was looking over that part number list again and notice the cam adjuster was different. im starting to think maybe the power changes in the 08 could be mostly from cam timing changes...similar to putting an adjustable cam gear on an eariler car and moving the power band around. A little less torque at the bottom and a little more power up top...
Also i was thinking about the manifold and how we could identify differences. If we could get some parts guys in on this, who could access both manifolds, we could measure runner length, diameter (at both ends), and maybe the the curve of the runners too...
A well used measuring tape may tell us something


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (Brianjk)*

werd dude nice,.


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (mujjuman)*

im sorry i didn't tell that i bought my car over six months ago and i went in for a service, while i was admiring a phaeton i saw my salesmen fortunately he was also into vw and hes a car guy and i asked him and suprisingly he didnt even hesitate to say that it was chip tuning. suprisingly you need torque to get to the horsepower and yes it depends on the weight but i was on the vw website and i looked in the fine print that the 08 rabbit has the same 0 to 60 time as the 07. plus noticed that it looked as if the torque is reached at a higher rpm for the 08 as the 07 torque was reached around 3500 rpm.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (07bunny)*

the weights of both cars are the same. 
please dont make this into a hp vs. torque thread. i know that hp is a function of torque. the fact that torque is now 7lbft more and a but higher in the range doesnt make this car a few seconds faster... its the horsepower that counts.


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: 07 vs. 08 2.5L (Brianjk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brianjk* »_
Also i was thinking about the manifold and how we could identify differences. If we could get some parts guys in on this, who could access both manifolds, we could measure runner length, diameter (at both ends), and maybe the the curve of the runners too...
A well used measuring tape may tell us something









Unfortunately, the 08 style manifold is currently unavailable, and quite pricey, so I think you'll be hard pressed to find a parts guy who will order one in just to look at it. A better bet would be to find somebody with access to both cars, who is willing to remove and reinstall both manifolds just to get some pictures and details.


----------

